# Capo vs. Langster



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

If you were going to choose between a Specialized Langster and a Cannondale Capo, what would you choose? The Langster can be had for about $150 less than the Capo. I have seen a Langster and it looks like a reasonable bike for the money (actually, it seems overpriced, but it seems all single speeds are). I haven’t seen a Capo, but I like the style better (straighter top tube); however, I can’t why it should cost $150 more. Anyone had experience with both of these and have an opinion? I know there are other options, but I am interested in hearing opinions comparing these two.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

Steel vice alum; I prefer the ride of a steel bike and if faced with choosing between these two, would select for that reason alone.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I believe the Capo is made in the USA. That would account for the price premium.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

fredstaple said:


> Steel vice alum; I prefer the ride of a steel bike and if faced with choosing between these two, would select for that reason alone.



Both of the choices listed are Aluminum. The langster is not steel.


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

Okay, which would you prefer for the frame only? Or which would you prefer just for the just customer service?


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry I was thinking Sputnik by Jamis


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

The Sputnik was on my short list, until I had customer service problem with Jamis on another bike. So Jamis is no longer on any list of mine. Good bikes, but customer service sucks.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

jamis warrantied a sputnik frame for me...

i bought it on ebay (ie: not original owner).
the 'defect' was cosmetic only (poorly filled gap between dropout and chainstay).
they shipped me the new frame with no deposit, and before i had returned the old.

i was frankly astounded by the quality of their customer service. just another data point...


----------



## breadandwater (Oct 1, 2007)

i was looking to get a capo for some time but after talking to different ppl and a few of my LBS ive been told either Jamis Sputnik or Bianchi Pista... im leaning towards the 08 Pista unless i can get some serious convincing to go otherwise


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

not to hijack the thread, but...

pista: steeper track geometry, generic cromo frame w/stamped dropouts/cromo unicrown fork, chrome finish, everybody has one

sputnik: more road-oriented geometry, reynolds 631 w/investment cast dropouts/easton full (for '08) carbon fork, flat black, quite uncommon, arguably better components (slightly...ritchey bar/stem/post).

can't speak to prices, or to hipster quotient, or to what 'serious convincing' entails...but the sputnik is a better bicycle. i don't say it because i own one, i own one because i believe it. wouldn't own either a capo or langster because i don't like aluminum...8 in the stable, only one (the wife's) is aluminum.

(fwiw, it was bought as a frameset and built to my spec...definitely not OEM bits on it)


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

Dookie 
Thanks for sharing that bit of information . I am going to check into the Sputnik. I am looking to build a SS road bike for a work bike . I would like a plush ride . I am riding an old oversize aluminum Cannondale and its killling me. Since i bought my Sir Niner which is 853 reynolds steel MT bike, i cant wait to get a steel SS road bike. And I will get rid of this old Cannondale.
Dookie your bike is very very nice!!



dookie said:


> not to hijack the thread, but...
> 
> pista: steeper track geometry, generic cromo frame w/stamped dropouts/cromo unicrown fork, chrome finish, everybody has one
> 
> ...


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

dookie said:


> (fwiw, it was bought as a frameset and built to my spec...definitely not OEM bits on it)


I'm guessing that both the Campy crankset and Cane Creek wheelset cost more than than frame  

Brad


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

together, the wheels and crank (stronglight, btw) cost about as much as everything else.

pretty much everything came from ebay:
$325 for the complete bike, less wheels, delivered. not built as pictured.
$220 for the wheels, delivered.

parted out pretty much everything that came on the bike, had some parts lying around, bought a few others. all together i might have $500 of real money in it. this is the frame (previously mentioned) that jamis warrantied, so my ebay purchase turned into a brand new frame.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

*Hi Jacked thread*

Langster vs Capo

The Langster :Taiwan made, Road Bike Geometry Cable Guides for rear Brake, 42x16 gearing, Comes with cog and freewheel, Emerald Green w/white Panels

The Capo : USA Made, Track Geometry, No Cable guides if you run a Rear Brake, 48x17 gearing, freewheel only, BBQ Black..Matte black

For me I like the road geometry. Specialized comes undergeared though. 
The Emerald Green is Nice, Black is black 

Both are aluminum with Carbon Fork and front and rear Brakes. The Capo might have sealed bearing hubs langsters are Sealed Mechanism (LOOSE Ball)


----------

